
Welcome to the new Dropbox - tosh
https://www.dropbox.com
======
tosh
Blog post: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2017/10/creative-energy-
ke...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2017/10/creative-energy-keep-it-
flowing/)

Brand page: [https://dropbox.design/](https://dropbox.design/)

------
ckluis
redesign:

1) add some scrolling effects

2) sections with large gifs, header, & txt on the side

